# Vote for christopher perkins



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

http://polldaddy.com/poll/4815184

Who is the Male Athlete of the Month? (poll 4815184) 
polldaddy.com..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

voted for ya ...... your at 50% of the votes .. what will this get you Chris... ????


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

54% now.......


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Another vote added


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Voted for you bud.


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey Guys, i have no idea i just got an email about it..... LOL....... we will find out if i win it.... Thanks Guys for your votes...... Keep em coming


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

74% now, good luck Christopher!


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Got my vote Chris good luck.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm with them go get them Chris :darkbeer:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Me thinks you have this one in the bag... 82% right now.


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

got my votes good luck CHRIS


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Voted again.....Down to 40%!!!

Get out and vote people!!!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

voted again 44% common guys support Chris keep voting..we know that if my vote brought it from 40 to 44 % It won`t take much to get him over the top......


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

got ya ...he is up to 47%

Andy

Lets see more votes


----------



## JOHNNY21 (Mar 28, 2011)

You got another vote G' luck. When will the results come in?


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

actual thing isnt till the 5th to the 11th so then vote like crazy but untill then keep em coming..... thanks peps for all the support


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

I've done the deed


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

I voted, good luck!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

vote once a day he`s only 1 % ahead .......


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

keep voting every day guys...


----------



## 97Vortec (Jan 22, 2007)

I totallly cheated..

If you go here http://ussa.edu/ballots/athlete-of-the-month/ 

this site lets you vote more than once, I set up a script to vote repeatedly, not sure how many votes until I got blocked, but it wasn't very long until I was unblocked, and did it again, I brought you up about 10%  

Hopefully I don't get you DQ'd


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I vote every day>>>


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey everyone this is the real deal now..... Vote if you havent voted..... Thanks everyone.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

cmon you guys keep it rolling vote on both sites shown in threads .. I`m locked out for now..


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

52.57% of the votes for Christopher.
In the lead! Lets keep him there!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Did anyone even look up the other names to see if they might be more deserving of your vote? None of them were and of course I would have voted for Chris anyways, but it was interesting to see that every other name was at the top of a Google search except Chris's. I'll bet this Jimmer Fredette person is going to wonder who the hell Chris Perkins is...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I read every ones bio on the other site one thing I did notice was how little they wrote about Chris compared to their basket ball star...


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

What do you get if you win?


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Bragging rights??

More Carbon Express stuff?


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Chris is up to 53%......lets keep him up there

Andy


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

keep posting not over yet...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Chris won poll closed 52.7 % or something like that way to go buddy


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

What did you win besides the right to rub it in the noses of the guys who didn't win?


----------

